

Ask HN: Remember Steorn's Free Energy Thing? What happened with that? - jerryr


======
jerryr
Sorry to reach back to the mid-aughts, but I found myself clicking through
Wikipedia and landing on Steorn's entry:
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steorn](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steorn)

What was up with that? Srsly. The Wikipedia entry is unsatisfying. Rational Me
says, "Yes, they're obviously a fraud...and they found some gullible people to
behoax" but Irrational Me says, "How can I get me some of that?"
Interpretation of "How can I get me some of that?" left as an exercise for the
reader.

tl;dr::someone pays a lot to get everyone excited about (another) free energy
theory, hides proof behind paywall. Is this a viable model for the
unscrupulous?

